# The Huntsman: Winter's War 4K UHD / Blu-ray Combo Pack Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Home Theater Shack is pleased to announce a new Giveaway Contest featuring a promotional review copy of The Huntsman: Winter's War (4K UHD/Blu-ray Combo Pack)! Mike Edwards recently reviewed this movie and rewarded it with excellent audio and video ratings. Great to see another DTS:X encoded title hit the streets!*

*Entry qualification is plain and simple: If you're a member of Home Theater Shack (must be member as of AUGUST 17, 2016) and live in the Continental U.S. Then, simply type "IN" below and you're entered! 

The contest runs from August 18, 2016 through 8AM EST August 31, 2016 (drawing and winner announcement will take place on August 31, 2016).

Click here to discuss this Giveaway!

Thanks everyone and thanks for hanging around on HTS! :wink2:*


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

IN


----------



## FulshearBrandon (Jun 1, 2016)

IN


----------



## dschlic1 (Mar 15, 2013)

IN


----------



## jimk92057 (May 19, 2010)

IN


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

IN


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

IN


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

IN


----------



## johnnybon (Mar 24, 2015)

IN


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

IN me 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

In


----------



## Southwest One (Sep 29, 2014)

In


----------



## rupedogg24 (Nov 7, 2014)

IN

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using Tapatalk


----------



## UmarSemperFi (Nov 25, 2013)

IN

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

IN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

IN


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

IN


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

IN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philmck (Aug 25, 2016)

IN


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

IN


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

In


----------



## dragoncreator (Jan 4, 2013)

IN


----------

